# New Colt



## Farmhand (Apr 25, 2007)

*Filipowicz E Z As Pie Foulks AMHR/ASPC (Pending)*

*Foaled 4-18-07 Colt Futurity Nominated*












*Mare: Rusty Gate Ranch's Shoofly Pie AMHR/ASPC*

*Pie is a Light Grey Mare *

*Sire: Graham's Classic Entertainer*

*AMHR/ASPC*


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW, LOOK AT THOSE LEGS



: HANDSOME BOY!!


----------



## crponies (Apr 25, 2007)

What a nice colt! Congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## kaykay (Apr 26, 2007)

congrats!!! :aktion033:


----------



## OhHorsePee (Apr 29, 2007)

Woo hoo! He is finally here. Look at those legs and that head! Congratulations!

Fran


----------



## Miniv (Apr 29, 2007)

VERY handsome fella!



:

MA


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 30, 2007)

What a very handsome colt!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 30, 2007)

: look at those legs.

congrats :aktion033:


----------



## Firefall (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations, he's very nice!!!!


----------



## Lewella (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations on another beautiful foal!


----------



## Cara (May 1, 2007)

eek what a cute boy.man look at those legs



: :new_shocked:


----------



## Farmhand (May 1, 2007)

Thank you for all the kind comments, he is really turning into an very nice looking colt. He has deep Blue eyes.


----------



## Mini Whinny (May 2, 2007)

AdOrAbLe!!!



:



:



:


----------

